
How six companies have flourished during the recession.  - peter123
http://tbm.thebigmoney.com/articles/judgments/2009/02/26/survivors?page=full
======
kyochan
For now, it helps Verizon every time they introduce FIOS to an area its often
cheaper and better for existing cable customers.

Which is why I think eventually cable companies like Comcast and AT&T could
easily take back Verizon customers with more aggressive pricing and upgrading
their existing network, which costs a lot less than Verizon's fiber optic
network.

